# مجموعة كتب قيمة حول الطاقة الشمسية و إستعمالاتها باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية



## alg star (20 يناير 2010)

:30:بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم:30:
:30::30:و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق و خير المرسلين:30::30:
:30:إخواني الكرام أقدم لكم مجموعة من الكتب و المقالات حول الطاقة الشمسية تعريفها و :30:مناحي :30::30:إستعمالاتها و مميزاتها و تاريخها .:30::30:
:30::30:والجيد في الامر هو ان اغلبها باللغة العربية تبسيطا للباخث و القرئ العربي :30::30:
:30::30:وفي الاخير اتمنى ان تعم الافادة:30::30: 
:6:و شكرا:6:
_و الان إليكم الروابط للتحميل_
:28:http://www.4shared.com/file/199670491/8cfcf6a5/solary_energi_pdf.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/199670491/8cfcf6a5/solary_energi_pdf.html
:28:
http://www.4shared.com/file/198739841/d5eb40d7/___.html
:28:
http://www.4shared.com/file/198740194/d0d66200/_online.html
:28:
http://www.4shared.com/file/199672817/e55e877/__online.html
:28:
http://www.4shared.com/file/199667052/1efe51c6/__online.html
:28:
http://www.4shared.com/file/198735833/3e720884/___online.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

الأخ الكريم مهندس alg star
بارك الله فيك 
أشكر لك الجهد المبذول في تزويدنا بروابط الكتب ولكن بعد تصفحها 
وجدت الملاحظات التالية: 
1- الرابط الأول يعمل وبه معلومات ممتازة عن منتجات للطاقة الشمسية 
2- الرابط الثاني لايعمل للأسف
3- الرابط الثالث كتاب عن التصحر
4- الرابط الرابع لكتاب سبق لأحد الأخوة تحميله وهذا رابطه :
إليكم هذا الكتاب عن الطاقة الشمسية

5- الرابط الخامس كتاب الطاقة البديلة وسبق تحميله في الموضوع التالي
كتاب تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة ‏


تقبل تحياتي ..وفقك الله.​


----------



## alg star (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي على ملاحظاتك القيمة لم أنتبه إلى ا ن الإخوان قد قاموا بعرض بعض الكتب التي قمت بتحميلها لهاذا اعتدر لهم اما بخصوص الرابط الثاني سأعيد رفعه على الموقع إن شاء الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يناير 2010)

alg star قال:


> شكرا أخي على ملاحظاتك القيمة لم أنتبه إلى ا ن الإخوان قد قاموا بعرض بعض الكتب التي قمت بتحميلها لهاذا اعتدر لهم اما بخصوص الرابط الثاني سأعيد رفعه على الموقع إن شاء الله


 

وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع, وعلي المتابعه الممتازه


----------



## alg star (25 يناير 2010)

العفو اخي الكريم


----------



## يراودني أمـل (24 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم ألف عافية


----------



## صفوان اصف (25 مارس 2011)

شكلاا على الكتب والمجهود 
وارجوا المزيد منها


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير 
بانتظار رفع الرابط الثاني


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (26 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر يا عم
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## firas2210 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شششششككككرا كتير كتب فظيعة


----------



## علي النور (21 مايو 2014)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## koko4lord (9 يونيو 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم و لكن أين الباسورد


----------



## mostafa momen (3 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحت ... انا فتحت احد الروابط التالية .. ولكن في هناك كلمة مرور للوصول إلى الملف .. ممكن حد يقول لي ما هي ؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 يوليو 2014)

mostafa momen قال:


> لو سمحت ... انا فتحت احد الروابط التالية .. ولكن في هناك كلمة مرور للوصول إلى الملف .. ممكن حد يقول لي ما هي ؟




يمكنك تحمبل الرابط الرابع و الخامس من رابط المواضيع
إليكم هذا الكتاب عن الطاقة الشمسية 
كتاب تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة‏

اما باقي الروابط فقط عمل عليها صاحبها باسورد على الموقع التحميل

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى _الهوارى (18 يوليو 2014)

مشكور اخويا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hussein khalaf (6 يونيو 2015)

لماذا يطلب مني باسوورد عندما اريد تنزيله من الشيرد


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2020)

مشكور أخي لبيب على الكتاب


----------

